
Can't digital signatures detect doctored videos faster? - sbose78
Major Operating systems should implement automated digital signature based tamper-protection of multimedia for audio&#x2F;video taken in the corresponding devices. Is there an existing standard? If not, why isn&#x27;t this implemented yet?<p>Note: I&#x27;m willing to start an RFP - and would love to have collaborators.
======
jepler
[http://blog.elcomsoft.com/2011/04/nikon-image-
authentication...](http://blog.elcomsoft.com/2011/04/nikon-image-
authentication-system-compromised/)

